# 2010 Golf TDI Snow tire/wheel size



## Geiz (May 2, 2010)

I need to get some new snow tires and wheels for my 2010 Golf TDI. They need to be studded (yes, they really do where I live and drive) and need to have clearance for chain installation. What would be a good tire size to meet these requirements? Currently I have studded 225/45R17 Pirelli Winter Carvings installed, but these do not provide enough clearance to install chains, even though the OEM's tires of the same size do.

Any recommendations?


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

Try 195/65r15 mounted on steelies (the TDI has the same exact brakes as the 2.5L, which the 2.5L comes with 195/65r15 tires on 15" wheels)

if you don't like the thought of 15", then 205/55r16 on steelies.


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

Also, 225/45r17 may not have enough clearance behind the tire.

There are chains that do not require clearance behind the tire. They are quite pricey:
Thule K-Summit
Spikes Spider
RUD Centrax


----------



## Geiz (May 2, 2010)

Thanks guys. I'll try the 195/65R15s.


----------

